# Auto Train



## "Johnny Soup" (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm a newbie here and my family and I will be taking the Auto Train for the first time to from Florida to Washington D.C. and was wondering if there is anywhere here or on another site I can find pictures or video of the two Auto Train stations so we can see what they look like and what to expect as far as the amenities that they offer.

Thanx.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 31, 2015)

This recent trip report has some good photos and info

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/64733-auto-train-trip-report-june-2015/?hl=%2Bauto+%2Btrain+%2Bsanford+%2Bphotos

The Sanford station is undergoing construction, get there early enough and you can take the shuttle to downtown sanford for lunch and shopping. We always hit Mia's used Bookstore. There is a small snack shop in the station, but at this time not much to do but sit and wait.

The structure of Lortion station is the same as sanford, but more comfortable, more seating at this time.


----------



## MisterRick (Sep 1, 2015)

I did a couple of videos from my last trip posted on YouTube. Right now I have them turned off because of some problems I'm having with people
(NOT on this website or forum) stealing and re-posting my videos on their YouTube Channel(s) or on an external website. I've already gone through filing some DMCAs with YouTube and more than a few website one of which was non-responsive so I sent it to their web host provider who promptly took care of the situation. But since you asked nicely I'll open the videos up temporarily. ~Rick.

Oh and make sure before starting the video you set the quality to 720p for the HD version. Let me know what you think.

Amtrak Sanford Florida Station Tour (recorded December 2014)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQKTwRU6180

Amtrak Sanford Florida Station Tour Updated (recorded June 2015)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaA89xHvQj8

Amtrak Auto Train Interior Tour (recorded June 2015)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNFvghi1WfU


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Sep 1, 2015)

MisterRick said:


> I did a couple of videos from my last trip posted on YouTube. Right now I have them turned off because of some problems I'm having with people
> 
> (NOT on this website or forum) stealing and re-posting my videos on their YouTube Channel(s) or on an external website. I've already gone through filing some DMCAs with YouTube and more than a few website one of which was non-responsive so I sent it to their web host provider who promptly took care of the situation. But since you asked nicely I'll open the videos up temporarily. ~Rick.
> 
> ...


I thought there were good videos on youtube, but couldn't find them to link for the OP! Thanks for clarifying things , I was worried that the CRS of old age was getting worse. :wacko:


----------



## abcnews (Sep 1, 2015)

Amtrak received grants to remodel both Auto Train terminals, and the one in Lorton is gorgeous. More like a modern airport in a small city. When we arrived we drove right by the large Amtrak engines that would be pulling the train (you will pass by the front of the train as you enter the front gate).

My kids were excited to see the gigantic engines, and hear them idling - just waiting in place to take the super-sized train to Florida. If the Auto Train was a plane - it would be a Boeing 747. It's impressive...


----------



## MisterRick (Sep 4, 2015)

Just to give everyone a heads up I am turning off my YouTube videos again on September 4th on or about 5:00pm Eastern Time so if you haven't watched them this will be your last chance for now. I may sometime in the future put all my videos back online but for right now they have to stay off.

Rick


----------



## MisterRick (Sep 21, 2015)

New Update: Issues with my videos have been resolved, therefore I'll be reposting them on YouTube. Should be same URL addresses as before.

Rick


----------



## granny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Wish someone would post some new videos of their auto train trips..It helps pass the time til it's my time.


----------



## FormerOBS (Sep 24, 2015)

When are you going?


----------



## Granny1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not til March but I really enjoy reading about everyone's trips whether they are great trips or not so great trips and always picking up tips. We are taking the auto train south and this my very first train ride. Hubby took his first train ride to boot camp back in 68 but we are excited to give it a try.


----------



## FormerOBS (Oct 9, 2015)

Send me a personal message a couple weeks before you go and I'll try to find out some things about the crew etc. for you. If I check on those things now it won't be very reliable. Things could change in the meantime.

Tom


----------



## granny1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I will and Thanks Tom these next 5 months seem so far away.


----------



## granny1 (Oct 10, 2015)

I will and Thanks Tom these next 5 months seem so far away.


----------



## FormerOBS (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's an idea:

Look this up on Youtube: Amtrak Auto Train Video, Chicago Tribune. Click on the 6 min. 13 second tape with the picture of Annette, a very attractive blonde lady who works on the train. The video shows the auto loading procedure at Sanford a few years ago while the new terminal was under construction. Then an interview with Annette in the doorway of bedroom N in an all-deluxe sleeper, a view of the train snaking around the sharp curve in Jacksonville, some interior views of the Sightseer lounge car, some views of the Florida & Georgia piney woods, and a brief interview with a veteran passenger. Maybe that'll give you a preview.

Tom


----------

